# How Much Is Too Much



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

what do you guy,s & girl,s think is more better or am i  just crazy.  how much is to much  is it good for the soul or is it  a foolish waste of time & money collecting these old bike,s.   and no they are not for sell


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 15, 2016)

If you got the space and the money... who cares what you buy Life's short, be happy while you can.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow.....you have a serious problem...........No 1949 JC Higgins ColorFlows !

Todd


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Wow.....you have a serious problem...........No 1949 JC Higgins ColorFlows !
> 
> Todd



I know right I am looking at your,s  4 more bike,s  on  the way right now i need more money :eek: first & yes I do have a serious problem .


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Sep 15, 2016)

401k Plan at its best


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2016)

If you are asking yourself that question, and thinking about it enough to post on the Cabe........I think you know the answer already. I think many of us collectors reach a point when it's time to work on radically thinning the herd. 
Take the money made from the culling and buy something really special......


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2016)

Great bunch, definitely not a waste of time or money that I am aware of.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> what do you guy,s & girl,s think is more better or am i  just crazy.  how much is to much  is it good for the soul or is it  a foolish waste of time & money collecting these old bike,s.   and no they are not for sell  View attachment 360416 View attachment 360417 View attachment 360419 View attachment 360420 View attachment 360421




So when can I move in?


----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2016)

This is just my opinion, so don't get crazy on me, but unless you plan on opening a museum, you have waaay too many bikes.

You're hiding them all away, buying up bikes that someone may want to ride, and from what I've seen from most of your posts, you show pictures of all of them lined up like a used car lot, without letting us see the details.

I'm curious. How often do you actually take one for a ride? 

I get the joy of the hunt, the collecting, and doing what you love, but again, in my opinion, you've crossed that bridge (and then burned it) between collecting and hoarding. 

But it's better than heroin, I guess...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> So when can I move in?



there is no room ha ha ha


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

bairdco said:


> This is just my opinion, so don't get crazy on me, but unless you plan on opening a museum, you have waaay too many bikes.
> 
> You're hiding them all away, buying up bikes that someone may want to ride, and from what I've seen from most of your posts, you show pictures of all of them lined up like a used car lot, without letting us see the details.
> 
> ...



yes heroin is bad & bike,s are good  & your right I do not ride them at all  I have one bike that I ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> there is no room ha ha ha




Yeah, you're right. Too many Schwinn's anyway


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

the tinker said:


> If you are asking yourself that question, and thinking about it enough to post on the Cabe........I think you know the answer already. I think many of us collectors reach a point when it's time to work on radically thinning the herd.
> Take the money made from the culling and buy something really special......



i was maybe going to do some thing like that


----------



## Gasbag (Sep 15, 2016)

Like I told Missus Gasbag, my bicycle hobby is way less expensive than when I was hotrodding and racing and it takes less room. 

I have recently decided to cut down my vintage herd some more and picked the number 6 for how many I'll care for and feed. That number doesn't include my Cannondale F600 that is my rail-trail bike (bought it as a pup in 1999). I won't be keeping any that I don't take out for an occasional ride. If I see a bike that I just have to have, one of the others will need to go.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

Normally, I'd say that you probably have enough, but yet, I don't think I see any Colsons.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Normally, I'd say that you probably have enough, but yet, I don't think I see any Colsons.



no sir no colsons


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> no sir no colsons




Good! More for me


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 15, 2016)

My advice is to sell all the girls bikes. Then space out the boys bikes so you and your guests can actually see what you have and enjoy it more. Stuffing them into each room like sardines is unattractive, in my opinion. But hey, you asked. Yes you have too much. And yes I'm jealous as hell!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> My advice is to sell all the girls bikes. Then space out the boys bikes so you and your guests can actually see what you have and enjoy it more. Stuffing them into each room like sardines is unattractive, in my opinion. But hey, you asked. Yes you have too much. And yes I'm jealous as hell!



Hey, what's wrong with girl's bikes??

If you do sell them, be sure to message me first!


----------



## bairdco (Sep 15, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> ... I have one bike that I ride




Let me guess. It's a mountain bike that's less than 5 years old.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey, what's wrong with girl's bikes??
> 
> If you do sell them, be sure to message me first!



Well, nothing, if you're a girl, lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Well, nothing, if you're a girl, lol.



Many serious collectors choose to collect ladies bikes as well. Even better is when you have a girlfriend who's just as nuts about old bikes as I am


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Many serious collectors choose to collect ladies bikes as well. Even better is when you have a girlfriend like I do who's just as nuts about old bikes as I am



You're a lucky man. I have nothing against girls bikes, or girls either. I wish more women collected bikes, hobby would be more fun.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

"How much is too much?"--I don't know. I'm not there yet! V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Let me guess. It's a mountain bike that's less than 5 years old.



no no no come on man you see all these cool bike,s  I ride this bro a cool bike 1959.  I am a bike collector


----------



## the tinker (Sep 15, 2016)

The week before last I spent 4 days organizing an estate sale for the entire contents of a house.These people are good friends of my wife and I.The husband is 83 and his wife is 74 and suffering from dementia. They have moved to a retirement center and the wife will be living in the memory care unit next door..This sale went on for 3 days. I had folks lined up at 6;30 a.m. I spent a total of 8 days on this sale.
All the stuff they collected [they definitely went overboard collecting] going for give away prices.
It's easy to sell someone else treasures.I thought to myself " But how come it's so hard to part with my own?"
We get so involved in our "stuff".
Sometimes our stuff becomes like an anchor around our neck.
It's a trait that many collectors achieve, all to be carved up and sold to a dealer or some other collector. 
Which one do I sell?   No...not the color -flo.   The  X53 ? How about the Jet-flo?   The Merc....or the Rangers?

It's hard I know. You have some serious thinking to do Handle Bar. That's why it's called an "addiction."


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> You're a lucky man. I have nothing against girls bikes, or girls either. I wish more women collected bikes, hobby would be more fun.



and more sexy


----------



## ricobike (Sep 15, 2016)

It's a valid question.  I went to an auction at Pace Auctions in downtown Des Plaines.  Basically they had the contents of a woman's life for auction.  Yearbooks, pictures, furniture, you name it..  It kinda creeped me out because I realized that in the not so distant future, there was going to be a sale like this with all of MY stuff.   Kinda changed the way I looked at all the stuff I was collecting.  That's when I started selling.  I still have 70+ bikes, but I did get rid of around 30.  That's an improvement right?  .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

the tinker said:


> The week before last I spent 4 days organizing an estate sale for the entire contents of a house.These people are good friends of my wife and I.The husband is 83 and his wife is 74 and suffering from dementia. They have moved to a retirement center and the wife will be living in the memory care unit next door..This sale went on for 3 days. I had folks lined up at 6;30 a.m. I spent a total of 8 days on this sale.
> All the stuff they collected [they definitely went overboard collecting] going for give away prices.
> It's easy to sell someone else treasures.I thought to myself " But how come it's so hard to part with my own?"
> We get so involved in our "stuff".
> ...



I just think what am I going to do one day if I have like a 100 bike,s. is that a good thing  to have look out for.  or if i have to  move.  some  time,s I think  it not a good thing to get so much


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 15, 2016)

Who are you hurting?  No one. Does it make you happy to find a cool bike, fix it up and find the correct parts to make it right? If the answer is yes, then keep on keeping on. Let your heirs worry about what to do with them after you are gone. I am new to this hobby, just stripped and rebuilt my first bike. I didn't get everything right, and I know I have a lot to learn. But I can honestly say,  the time I have spent working on and polishing that bike is some of the most peaceful and relaxing time I have spent in a long time.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Who are you hurting?  No one. Does it make you happy to find a cool bike, fix it up and find the correct parts to make it right? If the answer is yes, then keep on keeping on. Let your heirs worry about what to do with them after you are gone. I am new to this hobby, just stripped and rebuilt my first bike. I didn't get everything right, and I know I have a lot to learn. But I can honestly say,  the time I have spent working on and polishing that bike is some of the most peaceful and relaxing time I have spent in a long time.



ya I like it and it  give me some thing to do & they are cool looking


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 15, 2016)

If it's not causing you financial distress and the storage and your
    living arrangements are working for you then who cares.
      As I tell my wife ....
  in a hundred years I'll be dead, until then I'm going to have fun.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2016)

Oh yeah!
Total waste of time and money.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 15, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Oh yeah!
> Total waste of time and money.



LO  LO  LO  LO


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> in a hundred years I'll be dead, until then I'm going to have fun.




You're going to be pretty old in a hundred years, by then, it might not be as fun as you think it's going to be.


----------



## vincev (Sep 15, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Many serious collectors choose to collect ladies bikes as well. Even better is when you have a girlfriend who's just as nuts about old bikes as I am



Yup,I just picked up a girls 1935 Ranger Crusader,I'll take the girls bikes and boys bikes.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 15, 2016)

how much is too much...... ive asked myself the same question many times the last few years. bikes are a great hobby but like a lot of other things it can become obsessive  and addictive. if its not a problem in a relationship, its not destroyed your finances and you can still walk thru the house, your prob ok for now.......but keep an eye on it. the plus side it looks like you have a nice collection but sometimes less is more. i find myself buying just to be buying sometimes more than i should..........oh yea i forgot im divorced, broke, and i cant walk thru the house.....good luck


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2016)

kccomet said:


> I'm divorced
> 
> View attachment 360535




Well, that's a surprise.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> ...and i cant walk thru the house...




At least you have a place to sit.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 16, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I know right I am looking at your,s  4 more bike,s  on  the way right now i need more money :eek: first & yes I do have a serious problem .



Special, extra free gift just for you......


----------



## the tinker (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> how much is too much...... ive asked myself the same question many times the last few years. bikes are a great hobby but like a lot of other things it can become obsessive  and addictive. if its not a problem in a relationship, its not destroyed your finances and you can still walk thru the house, your prob ok for now.......but keep an eye on it. the plus side it looks like you have a nice collection but sometimes less is more. i find myself buying just to be buying sometimes more than i should..........oh yea i forgot im divorced, broke, and i cant walk thru the house.....good luck
> 
> View attachment 360535



You need a swifter.......and what is it that is laying on the piano above the keyboard?   Looks like you are drying beef jerky. 
Don't take this as a cut.....I didn't get married until I was 31 and my place looked just like yours.   Just found the right girl!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks like a bunch of bikes suffering a slow horrible death to me.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> how much is too much...... ive asked myself the same question many times the last few years. bikes are a great hobby but like a lot of other things it can become obsessive  and addictive. if its not a problem in a relationship, its not destroyed your finances and you can still walk thru the house, your prob ok for now.......but keep an eye on it. the plus side it looks like you have a nice collection but sometimes less is more. i find myself buying just to be buying sometimes more than i should..........oh yea i forgot im divorced, broke, and i cant walk thru the house.....good luck
> 
> View attachment 360535




Personally I liked visiting your place--eclectic and cool! V/r Shawn


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 16, 2016)

We are not collectors...or flippers, or hoarders or junkies. We are dedicated, compassionate, educated individuals, doing God's work...saving bicycle souls...Amen.


----------



## sccruiser (Sep 16, 2016)

We all get a smile on our face when we look at our collections, but take em out into the daylight and roll downtown and make hundreds of people smile ! ... Just take a look at the link under swaps and events and check out Rolling Relics San Francisco ride, or any post online from Frisco Bay Stingrays.
These horses don't want to stay in the barn !


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

sccruiser said:


> We all get a smile on our face when we look at our collections, but take em out into the daylight and roll downtown and make hundreds of people smile ! ... Just take a look at the link under swaps and events and check out Rolling Relics San Francisco ride, or any post online from Frisco Bay Stingrays.
> These horses don't want to stay in the barn !



...or the Arizona Cyclone Coasters, Hurricane Coasters, or Gateway Coasters. Just remember to ride vintage! V/r Shawn


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 16, 2016)

Thats too much


----------



## the tinker (Sep 16, 2016)

I  think we all get a smile on our face on our faces when we view our collections.  And not just because we are enamored with all our" stuff" . There are those here on the Cabe that feel that somehow we are actually doing a disservice to the very bikes we collect if we have large holdings of bikes we don't ride.  Good......... Less for you. More for us.
My stuff may get dusty. My family calls my hidden underground bunker "The Museum" and some call me a  hoarder. 
The most frequently asked question is, " What are you going to do with all this stuff?" followed by, "why don't you sell it". 
  Most people that come to my house never see any of my "stuff".   Only a select few ever see the bike collection.
First of all none of my stuff intrudes in my wife's territory.... well maybe her laundry area......but she can go to the laundromat........maybe part of the garage too......but only half. 
I don't show the "stuff" to folks I perceive as the type not interested in it.    Start talking "sports" to me , or about your golf game and that little voice inside me says..."oh poop, one of these guys."
I just thank god years ago I met a girl [she's 9 years younger then me] that cleaned me up from a hoarder , to a collector and our way of doing things is she does her thing and I mine.
I have always had a hard time selling stuff.  I like trading up but parting, not so much.
To keep the bike collection from becoming that "anchor" around my neck I did set some rules about the collection.
#1 No girl's bikes.  [other than my wife's original 59 Schwinn Fair Lady and a 39 Monark Rat rod.]
#2 Years from 1935 to 1955 only.
#3 Avoid impulse buys.
I know Mike from American Pickers Show says, "The time to buy it is when you see it." but this can get you into trouble later when you get home and think," Why did I buy this hunk of junk?"
No matter how many bikes you have , riders or museum pieces ......ENJOY!


----------



## kccomet (Sep 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> You need a swifter.......and what is it that is laying on the piano above the keyboard?   Looks like you are drying beef jerky.
> Don't take this as a cut.....I didn't get married until I was 31 and my place looked just like yours.   Just found the right girl!



ok now youve hurt my feelings, i dont have a piano or a swifter, but after looking at the pic, it is pretty dusty, i solved that though. i took my chainsaw and cut a couple holes in the hardwood floors, then took the garden hose and sprayed everything down. it looks much better now and makes for easy cleanup, wish i would have thought of this years ago....yum beef jerky


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I  think we all get a smile on our face on our faces when we view our collections.  And not just because we are enamored with all our" stuff" . There are those here on the Cabe that feel that somehow we are actually doing a disservice to the very bikes we collect if we have large holdings of bikes we don't ride.  Good......... Less for you. More for us.
> My stuff may get dusty. My family calls my hidden underground bunker "The Museum" and some call me a  hoarder.
> The most frequently asked question is, " What are you going to do with all this stuff?" followed by, "why don't you sell it".
> Most people that come to my house never see any of my "stuff".   Only a select few ever see the bike collection.
> ...



you go bro. I like it


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> ok now youve hurt my feelings, i dont have a piano or a swifter, but after looking at the pic, it is pretty dusty, i solved that though. i took my chainsaw and cut a couple holes in the hardwood floors, then took the garden hose and sprayed everything down. it looks much better now and makes for easy cleanup, wish i would have thought of this years ago....yum beef jerky



LO LO LO


----------



## Barto (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> how much is too much...... ive asked myself the same question many times the last few years. bikes are a great hobby but like a lot of other things it can become obsessive  and addictive. if its not a problem in a relationship, its not destroyed your finances and you can still walk thru the house, your prob ok for now.......but keep an eye on it. the plus side it looks like you have a nice collection but sometimes less is more. i find myself buying just to be buying sometimes more than i should..........oh yea i forgot im divorced, broke, and i cant walk thru the house.....good luck
> 
> View attachment 360535



Well no wonder you have a hard time walking thru the house, you have two chairs  getting in the way....move them to qthe attic, garage or a shed and I bet you could squeeze at least two more bikes in and still get around!  Just Sayin!


----------



## Barto (Sep 16, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> We are not collectors...or flippers, or hoarders or junkies. We are dedicated, compassionate, educated individuals, doing God's work...saving bicycle souls...Amen.



Amen and hallelujah brother


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 16, 2016)

its a little much.....if you want to declutter ill take the schwinns off your hands


----------



## rocketman (Sep 16, 2016)

Yikes! You got some serious eye candy there. I can never see myself with that big a collection, but we all have different views when too much is too much. I like your style and taste and hope when your time comes that this wonderful collection is passed down to a family member who will love them like you have . If that's not in the cards, then perhaps gracefully thin them out and go after that bucket list.


----------



## the2finger (Sep 16, 2016)

You can overdose on heroin not bicycles


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 16, 2016)

This raises the question... what is the typical "collection" size. I have 5 currently. (all the room I have), and figured most collections look like this. Well, maybe I have 8 if you count the kids typhoon and fiesta and my custom built bike.


----------



## momo608 (Sep 16, 2016)

kccomet said:


> ok now youve hurt my feelings, i dont have a piano or a swifter, but after looking at the pic, it is pretty dusty, i solved that though. i took my chainsaw and cut a couple holes in the hardwood floors, then took the garden hose and sprayed everything down. it looks much better now and makes for easy cleanup, wish i would have thought of this years ago....yum beef jerky



You need a leaf blower


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> This raises the question... what is the typical "collection" size. I have 5 currently. (all the room I have), and figured most collections look like this. Well, maybe I have 8 if you count the kids typhoon and fiesta and my custom built bike.



maybe a good forum question. i like it  what is the typical collection size ME i have 45 bike,s in my collection right now what about everybody else anybody  anyboby let,s see


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't think there is a "typical" collection. All of us collect for a lot of different reasons and a lot of different stuff. I think my number of 'keepers' is up to about 60 and unless I build on or another building I'm going to need to slow my roll--just so many cool bikes though! V/r Shawn


----------



## redman007 (Sep 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think there is a "typical" collection. All of us collect for a lot of different reasons and a lot of different stuff. I think my number of 'keepers' is up to about 60 and unless I build on or another building I'm going to need to slow my roll--just so many cool bikes though! V/r Shawn
> View attachment 360684 View attachment 360685 View attachment 360686 View attachment 360689 View attachment 360690



So we are looking at your retirement plan 401k Sean? I'm guessing around $350,000 there at least...very nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 16, 2016)

way cool shawn thank,s for potsing  pix.s   very nice collection some bad a$$ bike,s


----------



## Sigh1961 (Sep 17, 2016)

My collection stands at 2 right now, although I have 7 in the garage. Once I find homes for a few of them, I can start buying more.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't ever worry about how you're perceived by others. No one likes to be labeled in a negative way. "Hoarder" is about as bad as it gets. "Collector" is OK, kinda middle of the road. Hardly no one uses the word "preservationist" but that is what most of us are. There are women in this country that collect salt and pepper shakers, by the thousands. I have a friend in Ohio that owns 10,000 Hot Wheels cars. Coin and stamp collectors, and baseball card collectors have equally mind numbing collections. The difference between all of them and us is the space the collection takes up. You could fit 500,000 coins in the space used by 10 bikes. We're more noticeable. The only type of collection that's more noticeable is cars. No one sees 2 cars in a garage as odd. But take out the cars and put in 40 bikes and everyone in the neighborhood thinks you're nuts. Bottom line: Collect to your hearts content, enjoy life, cause that clock keeps ticking, and tomorrow is promised to no one. As Shawn says, it's all about the "passion" we all have to one degree or another. The passion for the hobby that is our past time, or our full time to those that are retired.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 17, 2016)

I used to tell my ex just be glad I don't collect old mobile homes. She left me anyway.


----------



## higgens (Sep 17, 2016)

You would never run out of room for bikes if you did collect mobile homes


----------



## vincev (Sep 18, 2016)

when bikes start piling up outside maybe its time to get rid of a few.


----------



## higgens (Sep 18, 2016)

Or pile em all up outside so you have room to work on some inside and only sell them when you need money to buy more


----------



## higgens (Sep 18, 2016)

It's never enough


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 18, 2016)

^^^^^^^^hahaha...that makes me want to quit collecting bikes..holy cow.


----------



## redman007 (Sep 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> ^^^^^^^^hahaha...that makes me want to quit collecting bikes..holy cow.



No it makes me feel better...


----------



## higgens (Sep 18, 2016)

It's easier then collecting cars you run out of room quick


----------



## None (Sep 18, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> If you got the space and the money... who cares what you buy Life's short, be happy while you can.




Amen to that!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 18, 2016)

higgens said:


> It's never enough
> View attachment 361397 View attachment 361398 View attachment 361399 View attachment 361400 View attachment 361403 View attachment 361404 View attachment 361405 View attachment 361406 View attachment 361407




Dang bro you don't mess around!


----------



## None (Sep 18, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> We are not collectors...or flippers, or hoarders or junkies. We are dedicated, compassionate, educated individuals, doing God's work...saving bicycle souls...Amen.




Love this!! Amen and amen! Haha


----------



## locomotion (Sep 19, 2016)

well, very nice collection, very well displayed
coming from me, I don't see a problem here!!!
a collection is a collection, and as long as you don't have many of the same, it's all money in the bank


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 19, 2016)

higgens said:


> View attachment 361427 It's easier then collecting cars you run out of room quick



that,s way cool man


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> when bikes start piling up outside maybe its time to get rid of a few.




I think that's right about where we're at.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> yes heroin is bad & bike,s are good  & your right I do not ride them at all  I have one bike that I ride




I clicked “like” to your reply above because it tells me you know what you want
and have no problems with the bikes you have accumulated.
Plus you don’t kid yourself.
Whether someone likes or dislikes what you have, you will either agree or not.
But you follow what's in your heart and are having fun with it.
I believe when it stops being fun, you will have something else to replace it.
Think of me if that should ever happen.

I also believe you like to show off your collection.
That’s understandable.
I would too.

EDIT:
I’m in the process of building a J.C. Higgins.
Someone just posted a bike with this:




I will do whatever it takes to get the tank exhaust manifold,
original or not....
even sell this dog

 if I have to.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 19, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I clicked “like” to your reply above because it tells me you know what you want



I clicked like on your post in hopes of more funny pictures.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2016)

higgens said:


> View attachment 361427 It's easier then collecting cars you run out of room quick



can i repost this pic?


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> can i repost this pic?







 


I only have two but you have my permission to repost them Vincev.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I only have two but you have my permission to repost them Vincev.



BEAUTIFUL !! What years??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2016)

Could be defined by how much overflow over your allocated space , if you are paying extra for storage, if you cannot get it all in a photo shot, or perhaps when your wife complains.
Or you could have a serious problem with all of these in play like me, but money in the bank doesn't have style, it doesn't have character, and no historical significance.
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> BEAUTIFUL !! What years??



The one on the left is a ’67 .
The split-window is early 1950.

The kid I bought it from, converted it to 12 volts.
Changed the front fenders to the ’57 with the bullet turn-signals (one year only)

Luckily, he ran out of cash and did no further “damage”.
When I saw those badass windows...I stopped & inquired.
The price was very good & I got it.

If I had waited it would have been sold, fast.


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2016)

2jakes said:


> The one on the left is a ’67 .
> The split-window is early 1950.
> 
> The kid I bought it from, converted it to 12 volts.
> ...



Love em!These are mine..........


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Love em!These are mine..........View attachment 361612 View attachment 361613




Great vehicles.
Did you apply the graphics on the van?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Love em!These are mine..........View attachment 361612 View attachment 361613



Is that the Zig-Zag man? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Is that the Zig-Zag man? V/r Shawn



yes it is.lol


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Great vehicles.
> Did you apply the graphics on the van?



I painted all the things on the bus.When I am bored I sit in the driveway and paint............

 



View attachment 361640


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> Love em!These are mine.......]




how much for the Thing ?


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> I painted all the things on the bus.When I am bored I sit in the driveway and paint............View attachment 361638 View attachment 361639 View attachment 361640





vincev said:


> Love em!These are mine..........View attachment 361612 View attachment 361613



Love that van with the zig-zag man and all the piece signs, reminds me of the good old days. How many times has the cops pulled you over and stuck their heads in for a sniff ?
Lee......


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2016)

It’s not the cops that worry me as much as public parking and vandals.


----------



## higgens (Sep 19, 2016)

@vincev feel free here's my thing


----------



## mrg (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 20, 2016)

A year ago I had over 60 bikes. I bought some this year but I sold most of my bikes. I'm down to 17 and want to get down to 10 by this time next year. I do collect other old stuff - much smaller stuff like antique photos of bikes, old tools, etc. etc. much easier to store. Out of my 17 bikes I mainly ride just 2. There's maybe 10 that would be possible to ride right now. Some are TOC bikes with original tires that don't hold air and other reasons they I'm not able to ride them.
I find the hobby is more enjoyable with less bikes actually. But that's just my take on it. You guys have a nice heard though! Some rare bikes in these photos!


----------



## vincev (Sep 20, 2016)

2jakes said:


> I only have two but you have my permission to repost them Vincev.




Thanks,I want to post them on a VW facebook site,


----------



## Iverider (Sep 30, 2016)

mrg said:


> View attachment 361719View attachment 361717 View attachment 361718



Only thing that would make that double sliding door split panel look better is a nice set of Coker Bias Ply Tires! Man, I need to get to work on my Single cab.


----------



## tech549 (Sep 30, 2016)

I remember when I got that first bike,well I didn't buy it,was my moms,brought it home to service it so she could ride it,sat apart for 2 years really just forgot about it ,then it hit me better get this back together before I lose all the parts,well as I researched it to find out what I had ,it just got ahold of me and have been buying bikes ever since.have about 30 bikes and have rode them all.love the search and rescue part of the hobby,but also the history.every new bike has a new story.hard to let them go,as in the back of your mind you ask yourself will I ever find another.and what I am finding is you do,always find another.


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 30, 2016)

You are experiencing the life cycle (pardon the pun) of a collector. First, buy whatever you see that you love... and keep buying, and buying.. and after a while, for some a couple of years, for others decades, you are asking yourself why am I doing this? Is it excessive? Am I enjoying owning all these or is it more the thrill of the chase and instant gratification when a new one shows up? At some point that many bikes becomes a liability. You can't possibly ride or display them all properly, so you begin to ask yourself why you are doing it?

Next step in the cycle is to answer that question.. if you find you are not happy owning them all, then refine. Rank them in priority from ones you simply can't ever see yourself parting with all the way down to the first you would sell if you had to sell one. Then get busy selling starting with that last one. Once you have refined your collection... then start to _define_ it. Give it cohesion... so maybe collect only the top model of each marque, or only original paint examples... or only girls bikes, or only the super oddballs... have some theme. 

Eventually, most collectors want _quality_ over quantity. I always wanted a Bluebird, but had a lot of bikes in the stable... so I saved my pennies, and had a slush fund for when the day arrived that I found one.. and once I got it, then I focused on building my dream collection. I sold off a lot of bikes; I had 300 at one point in the 1980s. Now I only have 13 or so... but after 30+ years of collecting, only kept the best I could find.... the dream bikes. I'm still missing one or two, but I don't buy bikes anymore unless it's one of those two. And I'm still refining. I sold a bike I had for 30 years recently, but I wasn't riding it ever, and it no longer fit what I was trying to say with my collection. 

As someone else here said, you seem to already know the answer if you're asking the question... and maybe are looking for permission. Well, permission granted!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 13, 2016)

I was with a friend today who had just gotten back from a funeral of a friend who had died from a heroine overdose. She had been been talking to the brother of the deceased who also struggled with the addiction.  He said it starts off so innocently and feels good but eventually it takes over every aspect of your life. You find yourself doing things you never thought you'd do, and hanging out with low life types that you never thought hang out with just to get that next fix.  I couldn't help but draw some parallels to this hobby...


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 14, 2016)

What are you trying to say???! The Garth Brooks song Friends in Low Places comes to mind..


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2016)

Balloonatic said:


> What are you trying to say???! The Garth Brooks song Friends in Low Places comes to mind..




I just never thought I'd find myself having lengthy conversations and business transactions with people like Dave Marko.


----------



## Boris (Nov 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I just never thought I'd find myself having lengthy conversations and business transactions with people like Dave Marko.




If you haven't dealt with Vince yet, you haven't hit rock bottom.


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 14, 2016)

Just as sludge sinks to the bottom of the septic tank, cream rises to the top of the milk... and water seeks its own level... we're only as good as the company we keep... so if you're hanging out with lowlife types? Well, if you lay with dogs you'll smell and get fleas. 

Enough idioms for you? Bottom line, pick your company well... they represent, and are a reflection of, *you*.


----------

